# UAD eq with the most 'character'?



## reid (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got myself a quad am and wondering where to start with the eqs - I'm well catered for already with clean and transparent equalisers; what I want is the most characterful, rude, unlinear eq that UAD have to offer :D 

Which plug are folks reaching for when they want the brown sound, back in the day, impose_its_will_on_the_source tool for eq-ing sounds?

Thanks!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 25, 2011)

Neve 1073 and 1081 are great for dialing in some cumulative character across a mix in multiple genres. Trident A-Range is another consideration. If you want that super rude 70s Zepp or Queen style, hard to beat Helios EQ. Your best bet is to try a 14 day trial of each and see if they're working for you in how you like to work.


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 25, 2011)

Neve 88RS is a great plug - I use it on everything!

Do try everything out though - UAD is the best!


----------



## wst3 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd have to say the Trident is my favorite, but the Neve models are really cool too! And I love the Pultec... too many to choose from really!!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 25, 2011)

1073.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 25, 2011)

Is there anyone like me, who believes that character comes from not the eq itself, but how it's used?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 25, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Tue Jan 25 said:


> Is there anyone like me, who believes that character comes from not the eq itself, but how it's used?



I agree with this as well RiffWraith - it is so true. A friend of mine did an entire album using nothing but Cambridge EQ (super clean and transparent) & LA2As across the mix - it sounded fabulous with loads of character. Understanding audio helps.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Tue Jan 25 said:


> RiffWraith @ Tue Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone like me, who believes that character comes from not the eq itself, but how it's used?
> ...



Absolutely... the folks at UA work hard to properly model specific hardware, so while it might be possible, with an infinitely configurable EQ, to duplicate the character found in the Neve or Trident or Pultec models, it's easier to just pull up the appropriate model.

The GUI also makes a difference... the Cambridge is flexible, and the Neve, Trident, and Pultec models are decidedly not. So when you grab a knob on the modeled EQs you get what you get.

There is a third possible factor, and it's related to Riff's comment - I think that most folks who used the hardware tend to think that specific devices work in specific cases. So they use the devices is specific ways!

I use the Neve equalizers and compressors a lot for tracking, especially guitars and basses. I tend to use the dBX 160 and Cambridge for drum tracks, the dBX because that's what I used when I was starting out, and the Cambridge because I find it easier to 'sculpt' the drum mix that way.

And so on and so on...


----------



## Dietz (Jan 26, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Wed Jan 26 said:


> Is there anyone like me, who believes that character comes from not the eq itself, but how it's used?


Yes. Me!


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Jan 26, 2011)

Me too.

The curve makes the character, and with a fully parametric EQ I have full control over it.
So if you know, how to dial in the sound you want, one EQ is totally enough for everything.


----------



## Dan Mott (Feb 3, 2011)

EnTaroAdun @ Thu Jan 27 said:


> Me too.
> 
> The curve makes the character, and with a fully parametric EQ I have full control over it.
> So if you know, how to dial in the sound you want, one EQ is totally enough for everything.



Still thought, If you boost on a parametric EQ it will always sound different to a 1073 EQ. I've been testing this stuff all day and no matter how wide or narrow I adjust my curves, I cannot achieve the 1073 sound, not to mention that it's also an analogue emulator which includes the saturation humming stuff which you cannot get out of an ordinary para EQ, and finally, I'd rather choose an EQ that I know i can get quick results with, instead of fiddling around with curves for 10 minutes.


----------



## nickhmusic (Feb 7, 2011)

I've found that the Neve 1081 has a characterful sound, and in my experience always manages to shine on anything from Kick Drums to violins.

I also love the Helios 69 for that simple, no-nonsense approach to getting a sound quickly. 

The Pultec emulations are also fantastic, and although the Fairchild is a compressor - I have often gone to it for its characterful change of the source signal - going easy on the compression but using just enough to impart that tone. The 670 also attenuates the low frequencies and thickens things up in a way that doesn't always work with EQ.

+1 on the 88RS, if I had the DSP power, it would be my go-to channel strip.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 7, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Thu Feb 03 said:


> EnTaroAdun @ Thu Jan 27 said:
> 
> 
> > So if you know, how to dial in the sound you want, one EQ is totally enough for everything.
> ...



Bingo.


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Feb 7, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ 2011-02-04 said:


> Still thought, If you boost on a parametric EQ it will always sound different to a 1073 EQ. I've been testing this stuff all day and no matter how wide or narrow I adjust my curves, I cannot achieve the 1073 sound, not to mention that it's also an analogue emulator which includes the saturation humming stuff which you cannot get out of an ordinary para EQ, and finally, I'd rather choose an EQ that I know i can get quick results with, instead of fiddling around with curves for 10 minutes.


If a plugin adds saturation, of course you obviously won't have this in a clean EQ. I personally prefer to use seperate plugins for EQing and saturation.
Other than that, you can totally match the curve of any "vintage" EQ with a fully parametric EQ .. you might need more than one band though.

Again, it's a matter of handling.
If it is like you said, that you already know what to expect from a certain EQ, you might get good results a lot faster by using it instead of a fully parametric one. You might want to use EQ A for this task and EQ B for that task, etc.
For another person, who has never used any vintage EQs but learned EQing just with a fully parametric EQ, it might be different.
He's probably faster by just using one fully parametric EQ.


----------

